# dog labor questions..



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

So Zita has been in labor for 24 hours now. She pants and licks, pants and licks... then sleeps a little, on and on. 
When is it time to call the vet? I have not seen her bear down or push (that I can tell) How long can she hold them in? 
Her due date was based on the first 'coupling' but she moved in with us (him) from that time on, so the date is 'flexible'. (original due date was on Sunday)
Please, any advice???

signed Sleepless!


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

I have never witnessed a dog labor but I foster pregnant cats for local shelters a lot. Hopefully someone with dog experience will hop on.

If I were you - I'd get on the phone with a vet or two and ask them. If you had not said she was sleeping in between - I would say put her in the car and bring her. The sleeping is throwing me off. I know the vets are probably going to say bring her in (just to be safe...and depending on the vet...for the money)

The labor can be quite long but 24 hours I feel is really pushing it. Although without hard pushing is odd. However, the puppies may be mal-positioned and not entering the cervix to cause her to push.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Call the vet now. Something doesn't seem right ….
The stress on bringing her in isn't going to compare to the stress of her trying to push pups out that aren't going to come out unassisted.
Has her water broke ?


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

No water broke, no pushing ...


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its hard for any vet to make a diagnosis over the phone , so most will say bring her in……..but i understand your point . 
Making diagnosis over the phone isn't the best idea or in the vets best interests sometimes. What if they are wrong ? Leaving out all the hassles of that , the animal suffers in the end. If this dog is a first timer with having pups , they could be moving into position and that is making her uncomfortable. Can you take her temp ? Has she eaten lately ? Some dogs go off their food , some don't. My Border Collie ate a little , then threw up and had pups in 20 minutes. I had a German Shepherd that would eat before , right after having hers . Never missed a beat or a meal. Please keep us posted !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Something is off here. What is she doing now ?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Can you gently check her and see if you feel a bubble close to the opening ? Be careful not to puncture it. What kind of dog is she and what was she bred to ?


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

*labor maybe*

Get her to the vet, a first timer at that age is problematic. If you dont know how to palpate or do a pelvic exam then you are shooting dice blindfolded.

10-15 min exam and the vet will have whats going on point on, a shot of oxy. may well be in order too.

If, she was my dog the vet would be looking at her right now. And I have delivered a lot of litters of working dogs.

Just my 2 cents.

This can be a very good litter, bring her on.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

I just talked to the vet. He said as long as she's not pushing/active labor /distress.. Continue to monitor. If active labor goes more than 45 min. Then get her in... 
That sounds ok to me. 

Btw. She is 5 years old and has had one litter in the past.
Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good info Jake Levi . Once the vet sees there is no blockage of any kind , a shot of oxy will help if she is in active labor.
Good luck and keep us posted :hug:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Vet believes that by my description she is still in pre-labor. And she doesn't seem in any distress, uncomfortable, or pain... Just needs me with her... She still is eating and drinking...but I will keep y'all posted
Thanks


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Jake Levi (Jun 9, 2011)

*Puppies ???*

So, any puppys yet?

I really would be taking her to the vet if she isnt in labor yet. Something isnot right is my guess.

Its your dog, but my guess is a shot of oxy is very much in order. If, the vet doesnt agree then find another vet.

I say guess, experience is far more accurate, guess based on my own experience. Born and raised on a general livestock farm, undergraduate degree in animal science, and a number of years breeding and training security and working dogs.

At her age I would expect puppys on her due date. Either that wasnt the right conception time or, something is not right, could be almost anything.

Animals pregnancys are almost always right on schedule and in order. But, murphys law does kick in.

Is she actually bred and pregnant? Does she have milk?

I am really wondering.

Good luck.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks for all the concern .. I have found a mentor here to help me with the dog... As I mentioned, she moved in with us (him) so she could very well be later than I thought... I will continue to keep you up to date.


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good luck to you 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatnoat (Mar 2, 2014)

Honestly, it seems to me the time to do research on the whelping out of pups is BEFORE you do it. I do hope you defer to a vet, and take her in if need be and don't put her and the litter in harms way. And of course, you do know about vaccinating and worming pups (and the bitch) too?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Well , that's harsh , don't you think ? We don't know the full story here to be taking a tone like that . And even so , when someone asks for help , the best thing to do is to help and not be …..well……negative for lack of a better word cause I have a headache. 
Educate , dont berate.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Keep it friendly, keep it fun.


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

Right now it doesn't matter WHY or HOW mama got pregnant, what matters is that she and the pups will be alright.
Prayers to you and your dog, hope all is well right now :hugs:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

milk and honey, I hope everything is going alright with Zita.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Please keep us posted , we are all pulling for you !


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'll be praying.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks guys, sorry about no updates.. I've been with that dog round the clock... After consulting with my vet, we kept watch on Zita..and he and I felt comfortable waiting for a bit longer for active labor. This morning with no sound from the monitor I found her with one deceased pup who was licked clean and I suspect may have been 'over cared for' cause she was really obsessing over it. After that she had no more labor all day, and as per vet's advice I gave one dose of oxytocin. It did start a little licking and activity, but after an hour she just went on resting. So now I need to take her to an emergency vet tomorrow and probably spay (right word?) her. I even wonder if she only had the one pup, even though it seems unlikely. I never felt movements,,,:/


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Everfree (Nov 15, 2013)

Oh, so sorry. 


Everfree Farm - Kiko, Nubian, and Cashmere


----------



## SlapHappy (Mar 27, 2014)

I am sorry to hear about your loss. So sad.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

aww...I'm sorry. hope she feels better soon.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh no ... that is so hard. I'm so sorry.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Aww, I hope she will be alright.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im so very sorry  Prayers your dog will be recover quickly.
Keep us posted !


----------

